# Informant - Get bypass but nothing when on. LED does work



## D1chotomy (Jun 3, 2020)

Hello again,

I just completed this informant the other night and was super stoked to see that it lit up immediately when plugging it in. You get bypass  tone when it is not engaged but once you click the switch there is absolutely nothing. It doesn't matter whether power is applied or not, it behaves the same way. Here are some pictures, is there anything obvious I have missed? Let me know if I can provide better pics. Bypass works, but dead silence when engaged. LED does light when power is applied.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 3, 2020)

To me, all your 2M2 resistor color bands look like red-red-black-gold-brown, which would be 22ohms. So check that out. That would basically short your signal to ground or vref at several spots, which would explain why you have no sound.


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 3, 2020)

phi1 said:


> To me, all your 2M2 resistor color bands look like red-red-black-gold-brown, which would be 22ohms. So check that out. That would basically short your signal to ground or vref at several spots, which would explain why you have no sound.



I'm so incredibly dumb. Thanks for spotting that. You're right, I just moved too fast as usual. Man, this one really stings. Here's what I used for each 2m2 resistor. This is going to be so difficult getting them all out and then soldered back in... ugh.

Thanks again.


----------



## Barry (Jun 3, 2020)

D1chotomy said:


> I'm so incredibly dumb. Thanks for spotting that. You're right, I just moved too fast as usual. Man, this one really stings. Here's what I used for each 2m2 resistor. This is going to be so difficult getting them all out and then soldered back in... ugh.
> 
> Thanks again.


And that is why I measure with DVM before installing


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 3, 2020)

Barry said:


> And that is why I measure with DVM before installing



Rookie mistake came back to bite me. Learned a valuable lesson out of it though.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 3, 2020)

If you have it, put some flux on a solder braid.  For me that’s been the best way to remove components cleanly.


----------



## Barry (Jun 3, 2020)

Just nip the resistors off then use the braid and/or sucker to get the solder and balance of the leg out


----------



## D1chotomy (Jun 3, 2020)

phi1 said:


> If you have it, put some flux on a solder braid.  For me that’s been the best way to remove components cleanly.



Indeed, I've found this to be most helpful in the past. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

